# Fast Growing Trees-Windbreaks-Screening-Shade



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Selling some large cuttings of hybrid trees this spring, for quick growing windbreaks and screening:

Pickup some of these









and turn them into this 









Also can ship large cuttings, check the two links below:

shipping link http://www.bigfootwillow.com/6foot-w...-cuttings.html 

pickup link http://www.bigfootwillow.com/8foot-h...-cuttings.html


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

<sigh> Where were you 5 years ago when I was looking for a quick growing windbreak? 
Your prices are great. I hope you get lots of orders.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks


----------

